
Math Riddle from the 1980’s Finally Solved – Could Be Used to Improve Computers - antoncohen
https://scitechdaily.com/math-riddle-from-the-1980s-finally-solved-could-be-used-to-improve-phones-and-computers/
======
weehoo
Is there a better source? This article is hard to read. It jumps tense and
confuses chronology repeatedly.

~~~
MurMan
The paper was referenced in the article:

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.03449](https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.03449)

